# The glow is over.....



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

The glow is over!!! I had my first WBS and it was very emotional for me. I think it's when all this really hit me-kinda weird.

Anyway.....the scan showed uptake in the thyroid area and the doctor (Nuclear Med ) said there were 2 small areas w/tissue remaining(one would THINK after 2 surgeries there would be NO tissue-just saying. LOL). Whatever tissue was there-will cease to exist. There was also uptake in the salivary glands (under my jaw), gut, bladder and liver but all were normal uptake. He said it was a normal WBS post RAI and said he would see me in 9-12 mos for the next scan. Before he told me about the results, he asked about my RAI experience, side effects and we had a nice little chat. I didn't even have to ask, he offered to show me my scan results-very cool.

He suggested that I start w/half the dose of levothyroxine and work my way to full pill-he said my body might not like a full pill (125mcg) the first time. LOL

I had a NORMAL DINNER and will start meds in the am. I want to sleep tonight and start fresh in the am. We went out for dinner and had cream of crab soup, wedge salad w/blue cheese and bacon and clams casino (just 2) and I think the little bit of dairy-did my tummy in-not to mention my altered taste which I didn't realize until my first taste of soup. Oh well...it was still worth it!!!!

Just wanted to share. I'm so thankful for all the support on here and kind words, opinions, stories and personal experiences. It has really made this part of the journey easier.

:hugs:

Chris


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yayyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome back to the land of the non-glowing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CLRRN said:


> The glow is over!!! I had my first WBS and it was very emotional for me. I think it's when all this really hit me-kinda weird.
> 
> Anyway.....the scan showed uptake in the thyroid area and the doctor (Nuclear Med ) said there were 2 small areas w/tissue remaining(one would THINK after 2 surgeries there would be NO tissue-just saying. LOL). Whatever tissue was there-will cease to exist. There was also uptake in the salivary glands (under my jaw), gut, bladder and liver but all were normal uptake. He said it was a normal WBS post RAI and said he would see me in 9-12 mos for the next scan. Before he told me about the results, he asked about my RAI experience, side effects and we had a nice little chat. I didn't even have to ask, he offered to show me my scan results-very cool.
> 
> ...


Chris; thank you sooooooooooooooooooooo much for sharing and what wonderful news!! You have some very caring and knowledgable doctors!

You will have to let us know how you do with your thyroxine. Do you have a pill splitter?


----------

